# Culinary tips for Copenhagen?



## Iggy (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm on a short sightseeing trip in Copenhagen next month and just wanted to ask if someone has one or two good tips where to get nce food 

Of course there is Noma... but (of course) I won't get a table there on a short notice, so...

But what about alternatives? Maybe more in the medium price range? 

Thank you very much 

Iggy


----------



## DamageInc (Oct 26, 2016)

Being from Copenhagen, I have a few suggestions, mostly copy/pasted from a previous request by another member. How long are you staying?

If you like beer, check out Mikkeller & Friends on Stefansgade 35. Best beer in the world at that place. I go there every time I'm in the vicinity. But maybe it's not a good idea on a Friday or Saturday evening. Lots of people, some of them hipsters.

My current favorite restaurant in Denmark outside the Michelin star circle (they do have a bib gourmand though) is Melee on Martensens Alle 16. Very cozy little place with food quality well above their price range. I always get the onglet with roasted shallots and sauce as well as their plate of charcuterie, which they source from the best makers in Denmark.
If you want to go a little fancy, the cheapest Michelin restaurant in Denmark is Kokkeriet, where I worked for a short little period. It's a great place, and the food is just heavenly. You should be able to get a table without issue. Highly recommended.

The "big" hip culinary marketplace in Copenhagen right now is probably Torvehallerne. The food there is very good, and you have all the classic food market booths there like the wine store, the cheese shop, the duck-confit sandwich maker, the Italian pizza place, the French baker, Asian market, fresh fruits and vegetables, knife shop, Sushi, etc. It is a bit expensive as is generally the case with popular quality food markets, but it's definitely worth walking through and getting a bite to eat.

Not much food on Strøget, but it is the big "luxury" street in Denmark and I do suggest a walk down it, just not on a Friday or Saturday afternoon. Café Victor is a classic for a high-end lunch. Alternatively, Meyer's Deli on the bottom floor of Magasin makes a great burger and a ridiculously good flæskestegssandwich (roast pork sandwich). 

If you are into steak, I suggest skipping MASH (which is nice, but waaaay overpriced) and going to Nimb Bar & Grill instead, where the atmosphere is nicer, the food is every bit as good, and the prices are slightly lower. My favorite steakhouse in Denmark. They make a mean G&T as well.

The best fast food you can get in the whole country is at Kebabistan on Nørrebrogade. Get the durum roll with lamb. They make everything in-house, from the roll itself, to the cutting and marination of the lamb, to their own creme fraiche dressing.

That's what I got just off the top of my head. Please don't hesitate if you have any questions.


----------



## DamageInc (Oct 26, 2016)

These two videos might also offer you some suggestions. WARNING: HIPSTERS MAY APPEAR

[video=youtube;CCWAFSBo2ak]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCWAFSBo2ak[/video]

Ignore the cork in the earlobes and try to enjoy the other aspects. Restaurant Gammel Mønt is a legendary place in Copenhagen.

[video=youtube;rdt2ENlmtzw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdt2ENlmtzw[/video]


----------



## Iggy (Oct 26, 2016)

DamageInc said:


> Being from Copenhagen, I have a few suggestions, mostly copy/pasted from a previous request by another member. How long are you staying?



That's what I was hoping for, thank you 

I'm staying for about 3-4 days.
Mikkeller & Friends is definately on my list, Rovehallerne as well. The Melee (and Kokkereit) sounds really good! I'll have a look at that. Steak I can get here in Hamburg as well, but good fast food for lunch is always a good tip on a city trip.

That really helps me a lot! 

Do you know anything about the Kødbyens Fiskebar or the 108 (from the Noma guys as far as I know)? 
I'll watch the videos later, at work right now 

Best Regards,
Iggy


----------



## DamageInc (Oct 26, 2016)

Kødbyens Fiskebar is also very much worth visiting. Especially if you are a fish and seafood nut. 
Also very close to Fiskebar is Warpigs brewpub, where you can get some BBQ. They have the classics, such as brisket (which was a tad dry last time I was there), beef ribs (my favorite), pulled pork, chicken, pork ribs, etc. They also have a great selection of Mikkeller beer and so-called "artisan-soda". They make everything in-house, including different types of pickles, crispy pork skin with parmesan, mac&cheese, and more. It's expensive, but it's the closest you will get in Denmark to American BBQ.

Never been to 108, so I can't say anything about it.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 26, 2016)

Sounds good, thank you once again 
I think it's gonna be a great trip culinary wise :hungry:


----------



## DamageInc (Oct 26, 2016)

Please do report back with your experiences.

Again, don't hesitate with the questions.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 26, 2016)

Of course, thank you


----------



## Noodle Soup (Oct 26, 2016)

My wife is half Dane-half Norwegian. The last time we were over there visiting family (they all live out on the peninsula) they recommended we go to the Copenhagen Café down in the center of the city. We liked it enough to eat there several times during our stay. Real traditional Dane food if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi,

so, I'm back from Copenhagen and first of all... it's really a great culinary town and can really keep up IMHO with some of the other culinary capitals of europe.

So... I'm quite busy, so just a short summary:
(don't mind about the breakfast... mostly in holiday I'm just a "good coffee and some kind of sweet bakery"-kind of guy...)

*Day1:* Had a hot Dog (tradition in denmark for me :biggrin at John's Hotdog Deli near the train station where I arrived. Was a good hotdog! In the evening we had the big tasting menu with wines at the Kokkeriet and it was simply awesome!! :hungry: Best menu this year so far (even after to visits to Paris and one big roundtour through Austria and Bavaria) 

*Day2:* Sushi Lunch at the Torvehallerne at "Sushi Lovers"... not (what a actually prefer) the traditional style japanese sushi but good quality and good price after all. Recommended! Then spent like 2 hours there.. great place for foodies! (but not cheap...). In the evening diner at the Melee.. had a four course menu. I really like french cusine (my favorite apart from japanese...) and it was great... nothing too decadent, but simply good and nice atmosphere  ah, almost forgot... before that we went to Mikkeler & friends and had a few beer. Some variations were not really my taste but some were quite good... packed with hipsters though...

*Day3:* Lunch at the street food market. Had pretty high expectations. We (3 people) tried quite a few different stuff. Honestly I was a bit disappointed. Place is packed with hipsters. Prices are much higher than for example at our local street food markets here. Ok... you have much choice but quality and price-wise, it's not really great IMHO... (duckfat fries, the craft beer and pulled duck burger were quite nice though...). IMHO more a hipster that a foodie place if you know what I mean. I prefer the Torvehallerne...
Lunch we had at the Väkst. Was quite nice. No comparison quality and finesse wise to the Kokkeriet or the Melee, but not too expensive and still quite good. Main course didn't really convinced me (chicken with curry, corn and lingonberrys with a chicken skin based sauce and pea sprouts and "popcorn" on top... nice to look at but tastewise not really the last word in finesse IMHO) but besides that they had some pretty good courses!

On the last day we had a shawarma from Kebabistan and really... it wasnt bad at all... in fact quite good really compared to the usual "Döner" you can get here!

So... much thanks again to you DamageInc!!!! You made this a really nice trip :doublethumbsup:

If someday you travel to Hamburg, then please feel free to contact me for some infos.


Regards, Iggy


----------



## DamageInc (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm glad you had a great trip! I've never once been disappointed with Kokkeriet. I'm gonna go there again in a few months.

Melee is not super fancy, but as you said, simply good and nice atmosphere. It's great "casual" food.

Your Mikkeller experience is one that many have. Some of the beer is just weird, but some of it is very good indeed. I usually only go to the bar at off-hours, usually at opening time on tuesdays. Otherwise the place is packed with loud hipsters. I always go for their APAs and imperial stouts along with some of their beer sausages and cornichons.
I don't like the street food market. Too expensive and too many loud snooty hipsters. Agree with you on that one.

The lamb roll at Kebabistan is the best I've had. I'm glad you liked it!

Happy to hear that you enjoyed your visit. I'll definitely ask for some advice next time I head to Hamburg.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 8, 2016)

Can't agree more. I mean... the street food market here in Hamburg is quite similar... more a hipster than a foodie place.. but outdoor with "real" foodtrucks... so a little more spread out and way less pricey... At Mikkeller I had the quite standard "white", that was quite good, and the IPA (quite good as well), then a kind of light beer with Yuzu (forgot the name for that one... but I liked that pretty much). As well as the coffee infused stout. That one I pretty much liked best. Don't liked the Sour though...

Of course, anytime! Thanks again!

Iggy


----------



## gaijin (Dec 1, 2016)

Next time, try Amass too.. wonderful resturant if you like fine dining. http://amassrestaurant.com/


----------



## DamageInc (Oct 13, 2017)

Old thread, I know, but I had an amazing meal today and I need to write down so people can look it up when scouring for Copenhagen food tips.

Just ate at Slurp Ramen Joint near Nørreport. Hands down best noodles I've ever had. Broth was fantastic and pork chashu was perfect. But man, those noodles. Made in house right behind the counter on an imported $50.000 Japanese made noodle machine. Highly recommended and I am going back for seconds later this week. The place was opened by a former Noma cook and you can tell right away that the food is very well thought out. Check it out if you are in the city!


----------

